# Mac & Cheese Seasonings



## debodun (Aug 21, 2016)

Besides salt & pepper, what seasonings do you use in macaroni & cheese. I made some - probably not the traditional way - but it was very bland. 

Here's what I did - cook half a package of spaetzle noodles. Drain. Return to cooking pot and stir in a bunch of scallions, minced. Stir in a half teaspoon each of salt and ground black pepper. Add to this mixture a cup if milk in which 2 eggs and 1 1/2 cups of shredded sharp cheddar cheese has been mixed in. Pour over noodles and stir. Top with a cup if bread crumbs to which 2 Tbsp melted butter was added. Bake at 350 for 1 hour.

Any suggestions on improvement?


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 21, 2016)

Ah, mac & cheese, one of my favorite dishes. I don't tend to add much for seasonings, but instead I use different cheeses. I've been known to mix in three and sometimes four different flavors of cheese. There's always a sharp, tasty cheddar. Often I'll put in a Gruyere and/or a fontina. I've added in a bit of blue cheese (but my wife thought it was too overpowering), or some parmesan reggiano at times. I add the cheese to a roux made with 2% milk, butter and flour. I always top with buttered crumbs.


----------



## Loosey (Aug 21, 2016)

Yum!  You two are making me hungry!  I add a tiny bit of powdered mustard and a dash of worcestershire sauce, too.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 21, 2016)

Salt, pepper, dash of garlic flakes, real butter, dash of basil, different cheeses and milk.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 21, 2016)

What you did Deb, sounds tasty to me. I like the idea of scallions in it.

I would add the salt to the boiling water instead of afterward; you only  get one chance to salt pasta enough, and that's in the very beginning.

If the spaetzle was cooked through when you boiled it, maybe use less milk?

  I never added eggs, so not sure about that. To me, the sharper the cheese, the nicer the dish.


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> If the spaetzle was cooked through when you boiled it, maybe use less milk?



It was on the dry side, so I would likely use more milk if I make it again.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 21, 2016)

We've made a recipe called Queen Anne's Mac & Cheese.  Made with eggs, evaporated milk and cheddar.  Really good. More like a custard. I have a recipe if anyone wants it.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 22, 2016)

Fried onions, mixed cheese (half cheddar, half middle-aged Gouda), black pepper, salt, some milk, spaetzle, done dish.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm happy with it the way it comes out of the box.  I doubt if I'd ever make it from scratch.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2016)

Byrd said:


> Fried onions, mixed cheese (half cheddar, half middle-aged Gouda), black pepper, salt, some milk, spaetzle, done dish.



Byrd gets my vote, except I don't know what the heck späetzle is.


----------

